# Last fursona I swear D:



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

I was hit by some serious inspiration and simply couldn't help myself from creating another fursona. >.>


Name: (New name! ) Pounce De Leon (Pounce for short)
Age: 18-ish.
Sex: Female
Species: Alaskan Klee Kai
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 135 lbs

Appearance: Tall, and athletic with a boyish figure.
- Hair and fur: Cinnamon-colored fur on top of the body (top of head, down the back, and on top of tail) the rest is white. Her hair is deep auburn, short, with razored tips.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Sky blue
- Other features: Curled, Spitz-like tail. 

Behavior and Personality: Quiet, affectionate, shy, and sensitive. She gets frightened easily. She also tends to feel lonely even in crowded rooms. On the plus side, she's very intelligent, loving, and tolerant.  

Skills: Ability to drink several cups of espresso without any noticeable side effect, book smart, resourceful, and can giggle at even the lamest jokes.
Weaknesses: Too shy for her own good, rarely speaks up for herself.

Likes: Reading, writing, strawberries, cuddling, being cute.
Dislikes: Angry people, loud people, and people who take advantage of her kindness.

Here's the picture that gave me the brilliant idea (as well as her overall appearance):


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

...too close to my species @_@ but nice description


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...too close to my species @_@ but nice description


I thought you were a dragon.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

That dog looks a lot like a husky, so I approve.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I thought you were a dragon?


I'm a Siberian Husky Mixed with Eastern Dragon
Alaskan Klee Kai, is basically seen as a Companion version to the huskies


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'm a Siberian Husky Mixed with Eastern Dragon
> Alaskan Klee Kai, is basically seen as a Companion version to the huskies


It's a miniature husky with a Spitz tail. ^.^


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It's a miniature husky with a Spitz tail. ^.^


hence close to my species =3, but I'm cool *points to the bandage wraps* I'm blind


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah it's cool, but it also reminds me of all the other fursonas ive seen. You should give her a cool vice, like necrophilia or sleeping pill addiction.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> Yeah it's cool, but it also reminds me of all the other fursonas ive seen. You should give her a cool vice, like necrophilia or sleeping pill addiction.


I was planning to give her a "morbid obsession with taxidermy" vice. And there will be death everywhere.

Scary.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

how many sonas you have, All I have is a Reptile, Des and a female version to Des


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

I only have three! I got rid of Mohawk-lioness girl. She was...annoying, I guess.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

She sounds like a very nice fur to meet. I am yet to see any darkness and/or sex which I have come to expect from you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I only have three! I got rid of Mohawk-lioness girl. She was...annoying, I guess.


...but you making it sound like you have like 7, 3 is nothing XP, still need to get arts of Fem Smilodon Des =3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> She sounds like a very nice fur to meet. I am yet to see any darkness and/or sex which I have come to expect from you.


I'm not made of darkness, Whitenoise is. But the sex, yeah. Just wait for it.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...but you making it sound like you have like 7, 3 is nothing XP, still need to get arts of Fem Smilodon Des =3


Sounds strangely hot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Sounds strangely hot.


@_@ whys that


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> @_@ whys that


It just does.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It just does.


No I fear getting her drawn


----------



## loveypuppy (Jan 5, 2009)

She fits me so well! Everything except the "tall" part C:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

Her tail unfolds for easy cuddling.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Her tail unfolds for easy cuddling.


XD but already curled upward for something else...*bricked*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> XD but already curled upward for something else...*bricked*


I never thought of it that way. =O


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I never thought of it that way. =O


and Glad you didnt notice my new Avatar =3 fucking love this new game I'm playing.
Curled/short tails = easy access


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Her name is to be changed, any suggestions?


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It's a miniature *husky with a Spitz tail*. ^.^



**SPAZ** Grrarrg Huskies are Spitzes >.< So are Pembroke Welsh Corgis, for that matter =3

/Dog nerd

Sorry 'bout that X3 Awesome character! She sports the same three colors as the American flag! Or French flag, depending on your point of view XD



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and Glad you didnt notice my new Avatar =3 fucking love this new game I'm playing.
> Curled/short tails = easy access



**Hides corgi butt** =C


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **SPAZ** Grrarrg Huskies are Spitzes >.< So are Pembroke Welsh Corgis, for that matter =3
> 
> /Dog nerd
> 
> Sorry 'bout that X3 Awesome character! She sports the same three colors as the American flag! Or French flag, depending on your point of view XD


Oops. >.> Yeaaah, I'm not too good with dog breed info...but she does have a curlier tail than a Husky. *nod nod*

And holy crap I didn't notice the colors. I'm now tempted to give her a name like "Liberty". x3


----------



## bearetic (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oops. >.> Yeaaah, I'm not too good with dog breed info...but she does have a curlier tail than a Husky. *nod nod*
> 
> And holy crap I didn't notice the colors. I'm now tempted to give her a name like "Liberty". x3



Americus. Americus Nation.







Damn I've been getting a lot of first posts on new pages lately.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinking something like "Pounce De Leon", but I think that may be pushing the pun a bit. XD


----------



## bearetic (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't be afraid to push it, especially when brainstorming!

Puns != evil.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Pounce it is!


----------



## bearetic (Jan 8, 2009)

All I've got to say is:
:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **SPAZ** Grrarrg Huskies are Spitzes >.< So are Pembroke Welsh Corgis, for that matter =3
> 
> /Dog nerd
> 
> ...


*hides the thermometer behind back*


----------



## Nargle (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oops. >.> Yeaaah, I'm not too good with dog breed info...but she does have a curlier tail than a Husky. *nod nod*
> 
> And holy crap I didn't notice the colors. I'm now tempted to give her a name like "Liberty". x3



It's not a problem, people like you are job security for dog nerds like me who love to correct people =3

And that sounds pretty cool, by the way XD

Maybe you could make her French, and give her the last name of Drapeau or something X3


----------



## Wreth (Jan 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **SPAZ** Grrarrg Huskies are Spitzes >.< So are Pembroke Welsh Corgis, for that matter =3
> 
> /Dog nerd
> 
> ...



Or the Union Jack (British Flag)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Her name is Pounce De Leon and that's final D:

And she's American! Unlike you communists! *shakes fuzzy paw threateningly*


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a cute name Shenzi.

Rates right up there with my Malamute char's name, Desiree.


----------

